# Kitten is a terror!!!



## spookbust (Aug 28, 2013)

I recently got a 11 week old kitten named Sofie. At first I kept her separated from my 7 (girl) and 12 (boy) year old cats, (who are declawed) for about a week or so. They seemed to start getting along better, still hissing but in the past week Sofie started tormenting my 7 year old girl to the point that she does not come out to eat or to use the litter box in the past 2 days. I'm beginning to worry since she has never giving me any concerns in the past. I can't possibly get another kitten to keep Sofie company and I buy toys all the time and try to wear her out during the day and before bed. I do have a spray bottle and I do separate them when they eat cuz my boy takes medicine for hyperthyroidism. Afterwards I put the dishes away which my older cats aren't use to cuz they would just pick during the day wat they didn't eat. I fed them 2 times a day but now it's 3 since the kitten is always hungry from playing all day. I do have a separate dish for her on top of the dryer since the kitten can't jump that high yet but even now she still don't eat from it or go on the dryer at all, she hides under anything she can, bed and chair usually. I tried to play and pay more attention to her when I put the kitten on the porch to eat but in the past 2 days she won't even come to me. It's beginning to worry me and I hate to get rid of the kitten. Is there any other suggestions or options I haven't tried which might work to make my once happy home happy again?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd call the show, My Cat From Hell. I bet that guy could help you.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I like Karen's idea, much better and friendlier than my idea.......... :lol:


----------



## spookbust (Aug 28, 2013)

I've never seen that show but heard about it, kinda like the dog whisperer ain't?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. He is good too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Cats are a lot like goats in that they don't like change. You have completely and totally disrupted their schedule and lives by bringing in the kitten. Unless you are willing to rehome the kitten, all you can do is pay *a lot* of extra attention to your older cats and hope they adjust.


----------



## spookbust (Aug 28, 2013)

It's been two years and my Sofie still torments my Spooky. I put her in time out the other day to settle her butt. It's only the two of them anymore and she's spiteful still! Ever since I had to put my boy to sleep my Spooky has been friendlier and wants more attention. So I'm glad about that. She's laying on me purring at the moment too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is OK. Thanks for the update. 

But sorry for the loss.


----------



## spookbust (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks My Buster is missed very much. He's no longer suffering from hyperthyroidism.


----------

